# Tutorial sobre Visual Basic 2008



## Meta

Hola:

Os dejo un tutorial sobre Visual Basic 2008 en PDF.

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Esta muy bueno el manual meta


----------



## koasyn

gracias por compartir este manual a los programadores nos ayudara

muchas gracias otra vez


----------



## Elvis!

Exelente aportee!Muuchas gracias! 

Un saludo!

PD:Si tenes mas cursos o cosas por el estilo podrias compartir?


----------



## MasterofPupets

Muchas gracias por el aporte me es de gran utilidad


----------



## Meta

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Exelente aportee!Muuchas gracias!
> 
> Un saludo!
> 
> PD:Si tenes mas cursos o cosas por el estilo podrias compartir?



Mira en :

http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=54&Itemid=105
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/

Saludo.


----------



## panglos

Gracias por colocar información tan relevante


----------



## jose pacheco

hermano gracias por el aporte


----------



## saiwor

Excelte tutorial "Meta" felicitaciones...

y se puede adjuntar tutoriales de visual Basic 6.0,,, no se cual sera para aprender mejor para un principiante?
Por ejemplo yo.

Tengo tutoriales de VB 6.0,,, que descarge hace tiempo, hasta ahora no leii, que verguensa... 
creo el titulo del post me limita.

Salu2


----------



## george.manson.69

buen manual...ya lo baje...jejejje....!
ya se me acbo los 30 dias que tenia de visual y necesito la licencia!


----------



## Chico3001

solo registrate en microsoft y te mandan una permanente para la version express...


----------



## Nero

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## jose pacheco

g


----------



## TecMor

Graxias! Muy Util...


----------



## WELNN

gracias mano se ve buena ese tuto =)!


----------



## Rmata

Muchas gracias por el aporte, a estudiar se ha dicho!


----------



## franciscouziel

gracias por el manual espero poder utilizar esta herramienta


----------



## Emanuelliborio

Excelente aportación !!


----------



## Meta

Parece que la gente le interesa y me dió por ponerlo por aquí hace untiempo.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/05/tutorial-visual-basic-8.html
Saludo.


----------



## Robeto

si alguien necesito  ayuda: desde una interfaz grafica creada en visual basic capturar los datos de excel y graficarlos como historicos


----------



## diegonzalez7

gracias por el aporte  loestaba buscando


----------



## el crak

Graciaaaasssss muy buenoooo


----------

